# Ivermectin Plus Milk Withdrawal



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

I can't seem to find this one in a search...

I just gave my 3rd worming with Ivermectin Plus per new goat protocol. That chart that's in 101 and also in Whim's wormer post says Ivermectin 1% has a 40 day milk withdrawal. It also says Cydectin has a 56 day milk withdrawal, and I know that's not what we go by for that, but practice a zero milk withdrawal for it.  So.... anyone use Ivermectin Plus on a milking doe? What withdrawal do you use? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Anyone? Bueller?  Okay, I've heard 3 days, and I found a site that says 11 days:

http://goat-link.com/content/view/142/146/

Whatchathink?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

We know that nobody uses the Ivermectin withdrawal, and since you are really using it for it's Plus, and it contains the same Corlusion (sp) for liverflukes as Valbazen, and it's withdrawal is 48 hours, I would go at least 48 hours  Vicki


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm sure this has been answered before....how long do you have to wait after breeding to give either ivermectin, or ivermectin plus?

TIA


----------



## steffb (Oct 26, 2007)

Is there a reason you do not adhere to the recommendations of with drawl times. i also thought Valbezan was not to be used on dairy females ever.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

You need to deworm successfully before breeding so that you don't have to give ANY chemicals during the first 60 to 100 days of pregnancy.

It's my understanding that Valbazen can cause birth defects when given to a pregnant doe.

On the question of disregarding withdrawal times, others can give their reasons.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks, Vicki! (and Rose for your PM  Right on!)

Steffb--Because withdrawal times are all estimates; not enough has been done in goats to know the real w/drawal time. Cydectin, for instance, has no withdrawal time in cattle. I don't know why that chart says 56 days for goats??? If you did practice that milk withdrawal, that's almost two months of dumped milk! Valbazen has been perscribed to me by my vet before for my goats (when I got started and was afraid of using a wormer w/o the vet holding my hand), and that chart, which seems to be overly cautious, only gives a 7 day withdrawal for Valbazen.

Sheryl, I copied this from "From Birth Till Kidding" and it should answer that nicely  :

First 50 days of being bred don't DO ANYTHING to them NO Stress or 
Changes. Implantation of the eggs into the uterus can be up to 14 days. Worming with anything, antibiotics, feed through products, can cause a doe to slip the egg and not implant it. *Using wormers if you must for the health of the doe, pick one without a flukecide in it.* Do not use Valbazen or Ivermectin Plus that contain products to kill liver flukes.

At 100 days bred use *Ivermectin Plus* 1 cc per 30 lbs orally (this is for liver Flukes, lungworm, 4th stage HC.)


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Ahhh...thank you Billie, silly me, I forgot about the "Birth Til Kidding Post" Gee :blush Thank you for the info. It helps greatly.


Sheryl


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

No problem!  I think I read that post more than any other! One of these days, I'll have it memorized!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I've probably read that one a hundred times and I still keep going back to it


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It's not gospel folks and if you don't live in my area, most of it is over the top. It's written for new folks who want to be told what to use, when to use it and how much to use. Those who know me know it's kind of a, do as I say not as I do kind of thing, because my new customers (and that is what it is, a paper I tweak each year before kidding season to print off for new folks to take home with them). Those who fecal and with more experience should be worming for the worms in your area. I use Cydectin most of the time because it gets H. contortus. I do use Valbazen after kidding so my girls aren't appraised or at shows (in front of new people) and pass tape segments. I use Ivermectin Plus in the winter because it's excellent for overwintered skin parasites and also liver flukes, a problem here in the south. So although I don't believe in switching wormers (the whole not to build resistance which we know now doesn't work in goats), I do switch for strategic reasons.

Your milk withdrawal times will have to be your times. And sorry but one blurb about one breed of cattle for the warning of not using Valbazen during implantation because of the liver fluke med in it, has turned into complete nonsense on the internet that you can't use it in female goats ever...that's crazy and certainly unfounded. Ivermectin can and will cause worse fetal abnormalties given during the right time of pregnancy also...yet why is this not common knowledge with warnings of never using it, and Ivermectin is the same chemical class as Cydectin.

My favortie new saying "Pick your posion"  IF you aren't fecal sampling and checking to see if your wormer is working for you, your really lost anyway. Vicki


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Vicki, I am new folk.  I do fecal, and am getting a feel for what my management needs to be, but I'm still learning here. Over the top with my new stock is fine by me! Better safe than sorry, right?


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Billie I think maybe she meant over the top to pour your milk out for so long. Lots of research out there showing that only the by-products of metabolism and the carrier breakdown products show up in the milk. None of the active chemicals make it to the milk as the original chemical ! This is lawyer stuff. Over the top protecting us from ourselves!

Vicki- I have never seen tapes in a goat over 6 months old. You have tapes in post kidding does?
Don't you send any of those up here! YIKES!
Lee


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Tapes are of no consequence in an adult animal, but yes they will pass segments in our flea/tape worm haven down here. And yep you will go home with tapes in kids if you buy from down here. Why our first wormings are with Valbazen, I actually used the Zemectrin Gold which has Priazanqual (sp) in it for tapes, it worked really well, a little too expensive if you have lots of kids to treat, the tube is to tiny. Not moving to cydectin for H. controtus until we see it on fecal...9 weeks this year, earlier some other years. In kids, of course tapes do cause problems, including filling the gut to the point of causing stress induced enterotoxemia. Anything that causes stress in the gut, like overfilling with grain or milk, can bring on clostridiums that are naturally in low levels in the kids. Blah blah, blah blah  Vicki


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

stoneyheightsfarm said:


> It also says Cydectin has a 56 day milk withdrawal,


?? From the Cydectin site...

Cydectin Pour-on(Moxidectin) Ready to use topical formulation for control of roundworms, lungworms, grubs, lice and mites in cattle. Also provides 7 day of persistent activity against horn flies. No slaughter or milk withdrawal. Not for use veal calves. Apply 1 ml for each 22 lbs. of body weight along the top of back from the withers to tail head. Convenient dosage chamber for proper application rate. Efficacy not affected by rainfall.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, but we aren't pouring it on...we are pouring it IN.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

No, not the cydectin site. These sites:

http://www.uky.edu/Ag/AnimalSciences/goats/presentations/drugwithdrawtimeJan05.pdf

http://www.luresext.edu/goats/training/Goatmeds.pdf

which are referenced in these topics:

http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,8934.0.html

http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,1417.0.html

Looks to be same chart, formatted differently, and it does say given orally (PO)


----------

